# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نرم افزار ورزش ذهن دکتر کاواشیما..

## fateme.tehran

با سلام
تاثیرات این نرم افزار:
1)مبارزه با علائم کهولت مغز
2)مغز را در حالت فعال نگه میدارد
3)درمان آلزایمر یا کاهش توانایی های ذهنی ناشی از پیری

*4)تقویت عضلات چشم و افزایش هوش چشمی

5)تقویت سیستم ذهنی عصبی

6)گسترش دامنه دید از یک کلمه به چند سطر

7)تقویت حافظه کوتاه و بلند مدت

8)بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه تا بیش از 6 برابر
*



kawashima.rar

باتشکر :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Coyote

سلام،
ممنون. ای کاش Screenshot یا تصویری از محیط نرم افزار ارائه می دادین.

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام،
> ممنون. ای کاش Screenshot یا تصویری از محیط نرم افزار ارائه می دادین.


با سلام.
من خودم دانلود نکردم چون حجم نت نداشتم..
اگر داشتم با اسکرین شات حتما عکساشم میذاشتم..

----------


## ali_asadi

رمز فایل zip هم : 

```
metareading.blog.ir
```

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

برای دوستانی که شاید ندونن چیه ! همینطور که میبینین تو عکس آقای اسدی , این برنامه با یه گرافیک فانتزی روزانع و هفتگی ازتون یه سری تست ها از همین مدل بازی ریاضی ها که تو تصویره میگیره ! زبانش انگلیسیه هرچی پرسید رو انگلیسیتون باید خوب باشه تا بتونین توش سود ببرین برنامه عالی هست ولی باید مداوم باهاش کار کنین و اگه انگلیسیتون خوب نیست بعد از چند مرحله براتون بی معنی میشه و زده میشین ! پس به نظر من با احترام فراوان خدمت استارتر بهش دل نبندین معجزه واقعی خودتونین نه هیچ چیز دیگه ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## daniad

اگه کنکوری هستین به این چیزا نیاز ندارین مغزتون خودش اینقد سرویس میشه که لزایمر نمیگیرین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.N

یا خدا چه حجمی داره/خو فشرده میکردین :Yahoo (114):

----------


## fateme.tehran

up

----------

